# Jimi Hendrix' White SG in Toronto



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I read about this in the Toronto Star three days ago. It'll be at the Hard Rock Cafe for the next two months. He performed "Machine Gun" with the guitar on the Dick Cavett show back in 1969. Here's a link to the article on the Star website: http://www.thestar.com/article/23 You'll also see a link to the performance on the Dick Cavett show and there's a PDF of the guitar on the Star website with commentary by Danny Marks you can download.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess there aren't a lot of Jimi Hendrix fans here? :smile:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I love Hendrix and SG's, but the link didn't bring me to an article.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Gee, don't know how I missed this post earlier. No, I can't get the article either.
And I'm a huge Jimi fan like since I was 11, (he was still alive then).

Here's a link I found to the PDF:

http://www3.thestar.com/static/PDF/070719_jimis_axe.pdf

But WAIT A MINUTE! The bridge is right-handed, unless Jimi plyed it reversed, as he was know to do on occasion, it would sound totally f'd-up strung l-h. The bridge would have to be re-installed. I can't tell for sure how it is strung.

If they were trying to sell this I'd be thinkin'; hmmmm


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Isn't it weird how many of these famous player's axes, are really screwed up? Look at EVH's axe...the whole guitar is screwed up.

One wonders, with all the money these guys were making, why couldn't Jimi just replace a broken knob...or EVH have some company make him a better guitar...


----------



## guitarpicker (May 16, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I read about this in the Toronto Star three days ago. It'll be at the Hard Rock Cafe for the next two months. He performed "Machine Gun" with the guitar on the Dick Cavett show back in 1969. Here's a link to the article on the Star website: http://www.thestar.com/article/23 You'll also see a link to the performance on the Dick Cavett show and there's a PDF of the guitar on the Star website with commentary by Danny Marks you can download.


i have the utube of ti awesome:rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's the Star Article Link:

http://www.thestar.com/article/237661


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never had a reason to drop into the Hard Rock Cafe,... UNTIL NOW !!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah he did restring it and it also mentions something about the bridge in the PDF. Actually I just downloaded it and it says "The Pearl handled Maestro vibrola arm or 'twang bar' allows the player to raise or lower string tension manually via a spring loaded mechanism beneath the bridge." Now here's the key part; "Because Hendrix was left-handed the twang bar is on 'top', not beneath the bridge."



Michelle said:


> Gee, don't know how I missed this post earlier. No, I can't get the article either.
> And I'm a huge Jimi fan like since I was 11, (he was still alive then).
> 
> Here's a link I found to the PDF:
> ...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Back then they didn't care. A guitar was basically just a tool for their music. He had enough money to buy any guitar he wanted, same with Eddie. I think it's also those imperfections that a lot of guitarists like. Fender proved that with their "Reliced" Strats and Teles. Even though they're artificially aged, there are players that swear they sound better than new guitars although I personally think it's just psychological. 



GuitaristZ said:


> Isn't it weird how many of these famous player's axes, are really screwed up? Look at EVH's axe...the whole guitar is screwed up.
> 
> One wonders, with all the money these guys were making, why couldn't Jimi just replace a broken knob...or EVH have some company make him a better guitar...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Robert, I guess they moved the link.



Robert1950 said:


> Here's the Star Article Link:
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/article/237661


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert posted the new link.



adamthemute said:


> I love Hendrix and SG's, but the link didn't bring me to an article.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

geez I love Jimi... ever since the release of Are You Expierenced. As for the white SG .... I think I feel pains starting... ahhh quick the Gastrex!!!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

An SG with a vibrato is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah it does tend to make you Drool


PaulS said:


> geez I love Jimi... ever since the release of Are You Expierenced. As for the white SG .... I think I feel pains starting... ahhh quick the Gastrex!!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

And three pickups as well. :smile:



adamthemute said:


> An SG with a vibrato is a beautiful thing.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> And three pickups as well. :smile:


I like 3 pickups, but the middle one always gets in my way


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Ehh when I think of Jimi, I think of the strat, not the SG. Although the SG looks cool and all, Jimi's strats are the guitars that really represent him if you ask me:smile:.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Ehh when I think of Jimi, I think of the strat, not the SG. Although the SG looks cool and all, Jimi's strats are the guitars that really represent him if you ask me:smile:.


I think the same way. Every picture or video of him I can remember was with a strat. I'm sure hw used other guitars it's just Jimi + Strat =The Music...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Ehh when I think of Jimi, I think of the strat, not the SG. Although the SG looks cool and all, Jimi's strats are the guitars that really represent him if you ask me:smile:.



I saw some vids last year of Jimmy with his Flying V. He made it sound like his strat. He liked his Vs. Gibson also made him a custom left handed V shortly before he snuffed it. The SG is new news for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's Jimi with the SG and a V


----------

